# New here, Hi from Bavaria Germany



## Idoitmyway (Mar 22, 2008)

Hi all there, good place her.
My name is Michael, I am from Germany and shoot the Browning Myst, which I like very much.
Think I can find her a bunch of experience in building a bowpress by myself.:wink:


----------



## LJ256 (Jul 8, 2005)

Welcome to AT


----------



## sloopy (Mar 15, 2008)

Welcome to AT. Lots of information here


----------



## Backlash (Feb 18, 2008)

Welcome to AT:darkbeer:


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk

I was stationed in Mannheim & Nurnberg in the 80's


----------



## JOSHM (Jun 14, 2007)

welcome to AT:wink:


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

welcome to AT


----------



## Iluvatar (Oct 13, 2006)

Welcome to Archery Talk:darkbeer:


----------



## Bowdiddly (Jan 19, 2004)

Welcome to Archery Talk


----------



## mikel m14 (Jul 24, 2006)

:welcome: to AT and have Fun!

Enjoy Shooting!:archer:


----------



## MNmike (Dec 27, 2003)

*welcome Michael*



Idoitmyway said:


> Hi all there, good place her.
> My name is Michael, I am from Germany and shoot the Browning Myst, which I like very much.
> Think I can find her a bunch of experience in building a bowpress by myself.:wink:



My mother and her family is from Germany. Near Ulm.


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:yo: :wave3: Hello and :welcomesign: to Archery Talk Michael. Have fun here.


----------



## celticgladiator (Feb 13, 2008)

welcome to AT


----------



## huttoncreek_10x (Mar 7, 2008)

Welcome to At


----------

